# Finally......



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

....made one just for me. 

Super rich earth tones, over-sized and a sloppy fit.
Just wow.


















I started on it last Tuesday...... but skeined in a color and texture that didn't quite work.....and, just as I was ready to close up the shoulders, proceeded to completely frog back my first change of project plans. :sob:
So, Wednesday, I made it back to the shoulders, in colors and textures that were and are perfect.  I finished the last sleeve yesterday afternoon.....just in time for the ground to dry out so's I can get back to work.

The key players.....










Roughly 6-8 strands throughout the body and sleeves, maybe eleven in the neck. Ribbing on 17s, body and sleeves on 19s, neck on 36s.

It's no wonder WIHH and I are so fond of autumn.
I may not even need a wood stove this winter! :bouncy:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow! Just wow!

Frogging is good for the soul. It keeps you humble.

Better not let Lori hear you talking about no wood stove this winter! LOL!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

WoW is Right! It looks sooo Warm. I'm thinking - Sleeping bag!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't think that I haven't made my sleeping bag plans. 
I'm just trying to decide how to make the bottom....string closures, or just extra long....and, whether to knit the mittens right onto the sleeves, or separate. :shrug:

I think it may be time for a heavy knit sweater with built-in balaclava.... that would fold down in social settings to look just like a chunky turtleneck. :thumb:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Another WOW! from me. 

I think you look a little like a grizzly bear, but in a good way. 

Nice work. 
How are you doing the shoulders on these things?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That'll keep you warm no matter where youre at.

You did a really good job on that!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Shoulders.

Ahhh, yes.

That is just about the last detail that I'm not... quite.... perfectly..... satisfied with.

I've done several things, with varying results, depending on the looseness of the knit and needle size.

What I have settled on, for now, is dropping one needle size when it's time to join the shoulders and then K2tog every time I come around to the shoulder seem until I've reduced enough to make the neck how I want it. That seems to be the most uniform, and it allows for a more gradual shoulder than just straight across, as well as a stronger fabric at that slightly stressed point of the garment.
The straight seam at the shoulder in most knits is almost too bland for me, almost. 
With the chunky/sloppy look that I like, a little character at the shoulder seems to fit, so long as I can avoid leaving any gaps or bunching things up too much.

I'm wondering if a modified form of bind-off to bring the shoulders together, pulling alternate stitches through each other and then resuming the knit when the stitch number for the neck is right. I'm thinking that would leave a zig-zag effect that might not be all bad, either.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow!! What a sweater. Have you thought maybe of integrating the collar into a hood also?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Callieslamb said:


> Wow!! What a sweater. Have you thought maybe of integrating the collar into a hood also?


Yup. That may be my next project.
Rachel's jacket and hood turned out really well.
I put a K1P1 ribbing around the hood border, then doubled it over and sewed it inside, making a really chunky rim, and when she lays it down around her neck, it looks like a turtleneck..... I'm thinking of doing similar on a pullover.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Make that TWO WOWS from me!

Bravo! Bravo!

Have a joyful day!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe you would consider knitting a little sweater for Lily following a pattern with raglan sleeves. 
It wouldn't take too long and you could learn how to do that style decreases and also learn how to read patterns. 
They are very versatile skills. We would all help you.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner, read patterns!?!?!

*ROFLMAO!!!*

When was the last time you saw a man read AND follow directions??

It don't work that way!! 

Now, if JDog knew how to knit raglan sweaters, she could show him and he'd catch on _way_ faster than having to try to read a pattern.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

FR, what an awesome sweater! I just love the jumbo size ribbing on the neck. You could make a fortune just selling cowls made out of ribbing like that. It's gorgeous!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! That looks snuggly, and warm!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, trust me, Wind....I'm just getting started. 
I know there's a market for these things.
The occasional time they show up on Ebay, the crowd goes wild.
But, for me there is the hesitation for my unprofessional approach...you know, the shoulders..... the occasional loose end that works it's way out.
I suspect that I'm being too critical of my work, but I'd hate to have the first three buyers unhappy. It's a quandary. Each sweater does seem to turn out even better than the last, but still.... :shrug:


GAM...... let me think on it. Surrendering my masculinity to the strict and domineering tendencies of a real live pattern is a big sacrifice.....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

This woman is one of my inspirations.
Funny how you have to go to Europe to find the big stuff.......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BN-hand-kni...240?pt=US_CSA_WC_Sweaters&hash=item3cbcbb2990

I think she starts her pricing out a little high, but she does sell these super sweaters.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Forerunner is the seaming of the shoulders is what is bothering you? Have you thought about using a kitchner(sp?) stitch to complete them. It would be like the grafting you would do on the toe of socks. I'll look through my pile of patterns--I know that there is one sweater, a Norwegian pattern, that used it.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Well, I love it. LOVE IT! All you need now is a big fuzzy hat!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I think I'd rather do a big, long scarf than a hat. More versatile.

As for the Kitchener..... me an' JDog were discussing that, and she was of the opinion that one still had to do some finaglin' to patch up the holes that the Kitchener stitch leaves behind. :shrug:
I agree that it would be good for me to know, though.
The youtube videos that I've perused addressing the topic all feature a right-handed knitter going about 65 miles an hour.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Very nice. Looks like you'll stay cozy warm this winter.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Perfect!!!!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Love the sweater part but the neck would choke me!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> As for the Kitchener..... me an' JDog were discussing that, and she was of the opinion that one still had to do some finaglin' to patch up the holes that the Kitchener stitch leaves behind. :shrug:


A properly executed Kitchener stitch shouldn't leave holes, at least it doesn't when using smaller needles (you know, such as 8 or 10-1/2)


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, Cyndi......next time you and I meet, we'll just have to have a Kitchener stitch lesson.
In the mean time, I'm going to take pics of a couple of my better shoulder jobs, and let you all see what I've come up with.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i was hesitant to say something to the pictures. every time i come back and look, i see the same. nope need to bite my tongue. :sing:
forerunner it is amazing what you knit and i can see a lot of women wanting this kind of sweater. i just think it is not made for men????
the biggest football player would just look like.... well.... not very grown up LOL


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, I'm fully aware of the sentiments about such cuddliness, especially state-side.
The Europeans, and native Canadians, and others... don't seem to have such taboos about dealing with the cold.
The way I see it, all the more for the few of us here who dare.....

That said, it is thus far a policy of mine only to knit and gift my work to close lady friends and family. Funny how that works, eh?


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL! The first thing I thought of when I saw the first pic was "give to me now large bushka-hug".

That's some sweater, forerunner!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

See ?!

We may be related.


----------

